
We built a comments feature for all arXiv papers, let us know what you think - fermatslibrary
http://librarian.fermatslibrary.com/
======
fermatslibrary
Hey HN,

Librarian is a Chrome Extension that allows anyone to comment on any arXiv
paper as well as get the Bibtex of the paper and links to its references. The
place where a lot of scientists post their most recent findings before
publishing on Journals should also be a place where open discussions around
papers take place. Papers are usually dense and hard to read and there's so
much information that can be added to a paper to make it more accessible:
further explanations, data, presentations, videos, code etc. We think this is
an important step towards open science and public collaboration/discussion
about papers.

We wrote a blogpost about what led us to build this:
[https://medium.com/@fermatslibrary/comments-on-arxiv-
papers-...](https://medium.com/@fermatslibrary/comments-on-arxiv-
papers-20d2b048cf92)

